# Beware the Streaming Options....



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

So I've got my new Roamio OTA up and running and having poured over the streaming options decided to start off with Hulu as they have many of the network programming I love! WRONG.

Recap of my first morning with TiVo:

First thing I go to HGTV to watch the episode of Good Bones which is the ONLY thing I watch on HGTV. Forget about it. Hulu doesn't carry Good Bones on HGTV.

Ok...let's try Animal Planet. Whoops. They have Animal Planet but nothing worth watching there either.

Well... we'll try ID TV. Surely my shows are there!
Oops. Nope. Nothing I watch there either. Well, Wives with Knives there but not anything I'd actually WATCH.

Ok...all couldn't be lost. It's Friday and Live PD airs tonight. I'm not caring to stream it live so I'll just watch last week's episode, which I missed. Uhoh...they don't carry that either. Only strange shows like Hoarders and Intervention which I have absolute disdain for.

Hmmmm.. best call Hulu and let them know they have some glitches. Called Hulu. No glitches. They just don't carry anything anyone wants to watch BUT if one wants to fork up $39.95 plus tax per month SOME additional content may be available in their Hulu "Live" programming. 

Seems Hulu has changed a bit. A lottabit.

While I'm certainly and OBVIOUSLY not exactly a resident expert on this new world of TiVo I'm no spring chicken on what "live TV" is vs. "on demand". "Live TV" is for sports and news, etc. On demand is "library pickings".

Representative said "live" is "channels'.

I guess Hulu isn't my choice and am ALREADY cancelling! LOL!

Might I beg upon my TiVo friends to assist me in the NEXT option as I don't trust Hulu now since their definition of live seems far different from the rest of the world.

On the surface some look good but in reality, if they're like Hulu, the analogy would be a box of chocolates is offered but all the "good ones" missing out of the box and only the stale, picked over ones not desirable exist.

Thank you!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Best cable tv streaming replacements are DirecTV NOW, PS Vue and Sling TV depending on what channels you watch. DTVN has the biggest lineup. Hulu Live TV and YouTube TV are distant last IMO.

All have free trails which I highly recommend you take advantage of. I've tried them all.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Hulu has never had everything from cable. It is mostly next-day network shows from the broadcast 'nets (except for CBS and CW) plus previous seasons from select shows. Hulu Live is a new offering to compete with other pay-cable alternatives like SlingTV, DirectTVNow, etc.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

eherberg said:


> Hulu has never had everything from cable. It is mostly next-day network shows from the broadcast 'nets (except for CBS and CW) plus previous seasons from select shows. Hulu Live is a new offering to compete with other pay-cable alternatives like SlingTV, DirectTVNow, etc.


I have a feeling I know exactly WHY I purchased a Roku now and it's a bit disappointing to see I'm going to be juggling remote controls and boxes around.

It APPEARS that the only REAL option (to my programming taste) is Sling in which case they have the Sling viewer box thing for $50 as well as a DVR cloud.

I say disappointing as at this point it seems I've paid $399 for a recorder (TiVo) as the streaming options don't feature anything I watch. Hmmm. Am I mistaken?

I can't find anything I watch so I don't think so.

I already know TiVo Roamio OTA peeps have been begging for Sling and now I know why.

Oh well! The TiVo Roamio OTA is a nice little recorder for OTA and it does increase the channels on my Mohu curve but that's really all it does (again, for MY viewing preferences, not necessarily anyone else's). Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I GUESS Hulu Live offers what I want but I'd not bank on it as they lured me into Hulu Plus at $11.95 per month not mentioning that not much is there...not so sure Live has all that much either and at $39.95 per month is still missing a few (even if carries many more than Hulu Plus) which brings me right back up to cable costs!


----------



## sdawson (Aug 18, 2016)

I am puzzled a bit by the OP. Hulu never advertised itself as the home for all cable content. They started as a collaboration of traditional OTA providers. I have been a Hulu user almost from day 1, which must be 8 or more years ago now. They were one of the first to do a great job of aggregating content from various publishers (NBC, ABC, Disney, Fox, and others) under one service. I used the free online version for years, then when I purchased a roku, a long time ago, spring for the monthly service. 

They do not and never intendeded to carry everything, but they carry a lot of what is traditionally OTA broadcasts (CBS is lacking though) plus they have decent classic movies and lots of BBC content. For less than $10 a month, it was never intended to be a replacement for all the cable channels which costs 10 times more than Hulu. I puchased a large antenna, and amplifiier, and cut the cable years ago, long before I purchased my Roamio OTA, and I used Hulu to time shift much of my OTA content and supplment my Netflix movies. 

Some of the missing channels, such as CBS may be viewed for free on an iPad (Big Bang Theory for instance), and one can attach the iPad via an adapter to your HDMI input on the TV to watch it on the big screen. One can also do this for some cable offerings, and news programs. A Roku can also be used to tune in to some traditional cable news feeds without a fee. Once I got the Roamio, I stopped watching CBS on the iPad so much, and just started Tivo'ing CBS instead.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

sdawson said:


> I am puzzled a bit by the OP. Hulu never advertised itself as the home for all cable content. They started as a collaboration of traditional OTA providers. I have been a Hulu user almost from day 1, which must be 8 or more years ago now. They were one of the first to do a great job of aggregating content from various publishers (NBC, ABC, Disney, Fox, and others) under one service. I used the free online version for years, then when I purchased a roku, a long time ago, spring for the monthly service.
> 
> They do not and never intendeded to carry everything, but they carry a lot of what is traditionally OTA broadcasts (CBS is lacking though) plus they have decent classic movies and lots of BBC content. For less than $10 a month, it was never intended to be a replacement for all the cable channels which costs 10 times more than Hulu. I puchased a large antenna, and amplifiier, and cut the cable years ago, long before I purchased my Roamio OTA, and I used Hulu to time shift much of my OTA content and supplment my Netflix movies.
> 
> Some of the missing channels, such as CBS may be viewed for free on an iPad (Big Bang Theory for instance), and one can attach the iPad via an adapter to your HDMI input on the TV to watch it on the big screen. One can also do this for some cable offerings, and news programs. A Roku can also be used to tune in to some traditional cable news feeds without a fee. Once I got the Roamio, I stopped watching CBS on the iPad so much, and just started Tivo'ing CBS instead.


Actually they DO lead people down the garden path with their paid subscriptions. They SAY the channels are there but there's only a scant bit of nothing on each UNTIL one calls them on it at which point they swoop in with they hook..."Hulu Live".

I wouldn't DIE paying the stupid $39.95 a month, I just don't like bait and switch. I'm worried they've another hook I'm not seeing.

They seem secretive about their offerings...maybe everything isn't quite set in stone yet as Hulu Live is quite new. I told them they'd best change the name as I doubt many people have the same definition of "live" as Hulu does....

Live, by MY definition, is sports, news, weather...things that are, um..."live".


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mdavej said:


> Best cable tv streaming replacements are DirecTV NOW, PS Vue and Sling TV depending on what channels you watch. DTVN has the biggest lineup. Hulu Live TV and YouTube TV are distant last IMO.
> 
> All have free trails which I highly recommend you take advantage of. I've tried them all.


I just called Hulu. Their live doesn't even work yet. I'm starting to really believe what I'd suspected all along...the world is full of half wit organizations that don't have a clue what they're doing anymore (wasn't always like that).

I guess I'll give Sling Blue a whirl. At least they have a pawful of programs I like.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You are suffering from the allusion that you can easily replicate cable without having cable. YOU CAN NOT.

In the past cutting the cord meant reducing the amount of content available. Now you can replace some of the cable only content via the various streaming services, however there is no way to replicate it all without paying more than what cable would cost.

You can subscribe to various VoD services (Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc.) or various live TV streaming services, DirecTV Now, PS Vue, Sing TV, Hulu Live TV, or YouTube TV, which are really just light cable packages, but you have to figure out what you want and where to get it and likely no services is going to give you everything if you are not willing to change your viewing habits.

And yes the Roamio OTA is primarily an OTA DVR, if you want access to the full set of streaming service you need a dedicate (or 2) streaming device.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I suspect you aren't ready for cord-cutting. That lifestyle is moving from a mind-set of channels to one of content. You're still mired in thinking of the pay-TV model and may be happier in a pay-TV business model.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

eherberg said:


> I suspect you aren't ready for cord-cutting. That lifestyle is moving from a mind-set of channels to one of content. You're still mired in thinking of the pay-TV model and may be happier in a pay-TV business model.


Yup, but honestly that is what a DVR is supposed to do, move one from watching live channels to viewing content from your personal VoD library.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Karyn said:


> I have a feeling I know exactly WHY I purchased a Roku now and it's a bit disappointing to see I'm going to be juggling remote controls and boxes around.


My universal remote cost me $20. I put a DirecTV NOW button on it (could be Sling TV in your case) that automatically switches my receiver and tv to Roku, launches the DirecTV NOW app and controls it. I also put a Tivo button on it to switch back to Tivo. I even have buttons that launch Netflix and other apps on Tivo with a single press (no navigating through menus). I have 18 devices that I control with this one remote. I highly recommend it. This is what it looks like in action:
Directv now on Roku


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> You are suffering from the allusion that you can easily replicate cable without having cable. YOU CAN NOT.
> 
> In the past cutting the cord meant reducing the amount of content available. Now you can replace some of the cable only content via the various streaming services, however there is no way to replicate it all without paying more than what cable would cost.
> 
> ...


It DOES make a very nice recorder. If any of us are old enough to recall VCRs we spent about $300 for a 2 head and $400+ for a dynamic 4 head (the latter has such futuristic features as pause) and spent a lot on tapes and even more on stylish furniture to store our many tapes THUS making the TiVo OTA at $399 all in a bargain comparatively speaking. Don't need decorative tape organizers either.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mdavej said:


> My universal remote cost me $20. I put a DirecTV NOW button on it (could be Sling TV in your case) that automatically switches my receiver and tv to Roku, launches the DirecTV NOW app and controls it. I also put a Tivo button on it to switch back to Tivo. I even have buttons that launch Netflix and other apps on Tivo with a single press (no navigating through menus). I have 18 devices that I control with this one remote. I highly recommend it. This is what it looks like in action:
> Directv now on Roku


Thanks! Probably a good idea seeing how I tried to change channels with my home phone and am juggling 5 different remotes at the moment. Tried to answer the soundbar remote early this morning when the phone rang. Nothing new about that though.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

eherberg said:


> I suspect you aren't ready for cord-cutting. That lifestyle is moving from a mind-set of channels to one of content. You're still mired in thinking of the pay-TV model and may be happier in a pay-TV business model.


The cord is getting cut as I'm not paying Comcast one thin dime further. I'm tired of being totally broke all the time over a stupid TV. It's GONE! 
Poof!

Oh... BTW (edit)...I do think content. That's how I found out Hulu has channels no content on $11.95.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

eherberg said:


> I suspect you aren't ready for cord-cutting. That lifestyle is moving from a mind-set of channels to one of content. You're still mired in thinking of the pay-TV model and may be happier in a pay-TV business model.


OMG! I've been ranting like a crazy person about how I hate pay-tv! I'm fine on what alternatives are...just not fine with bait & switch and that is what Hulu did. They don't even HAVE their offerings in my zip code or on my streaming device but happy to take $43 from me anyway.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Glad I only paid Hulu around $1.60 per month when I got three years of service. I have a subscription through 2019 with them and only paid around $19.50 for each year.

I rarely use it but it's a last resort option for me.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I have Hulu Plus, and I'm mostly happy with it. The bad thing is, many of my shows last season (and probably this coming one too) are CW, which Hulu doesn't carry. 

IMO, cord-cutting is very much YMMV. Everyone has a different mix of content, and every service has a different mix, and according to Murphy's Law, no service will have all the content you want.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

allan said:


> I have Hulu Plus, and I'm mostly happy with it. The bad thing is, many of my shows last season (and probably this coming one too) are CW, which Hulu doesn't carry.


You can stream everything on CW for free, no third party streaming subscription required.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

allan said:


> I have Hulu Plus, and I'm mostly happy with it. The bad thing is, many of my shows last season (and probably this coming one too) are CW, which Hulu doesn't carry.
> 
> IMO, cord-cutting is very much YMMV. Everyone has a different mix of content, and every service has a different mix, and according to Murphy's Law, no service will have all the content you want.


I sure can't argue that!

I'm actually thinking I'll just stare at OTA for a while. Summer's here. Why be staring into the stupid TV anyway? ID TV spins one take 6 ways to Sunday and makes a half dozen different shows out of the same darn content every season under different names...others copy that. Most good stuff doesn't start until Fall anyway.

No guarantee Sling TV is any better than Hulu either. I can't figure out WHO gets Hulu live anyway as I've punched in about a dozen different states and none get it SO I think I'll just keep my $$$ in the bank and pick out a few movies from Amazon, which I'm going to pay for anyway!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

Karyn said:


> It DOES make a very nice recorder. *If any of us are old enough to recall VCRs we spent about $300 for a 2 head* and $400+ for a dynamic 4 head (the latter has such futuristic features as pause) and spent a lot on tapes and even more on stylish furniture to store our many tapes THUS making the TiVo OTA at $399 all in a bargain comparatively speaking. Don't need decorative tape organizers either.


I bought my first RCA Selectavison VCR in 1978, and paid $1,000.00 for it back then. 2 hour tapes were $25 EACH. It was a top loader BEAST with turret tuners that could only be set to a single channel. You had a timer to set to kick off at a certain time, and it ran until the tape ran out. Then it shut down. It was incapable of changing it's own channels and such,


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Karyn said:


> I can't figure out WHO gets Hulu live anyway as I've punched in about a dozen different states and none get it SO I think I'll just keep my $$$ in the bank and pick out a few movies from Amazon, which I'm going to pay for anyway!


This is why I don't think much of suppose.tv's accuracy. Hulu Live is available nationally. *Locals* on Hulu Live vary from DMA to DMA. Device availability is the standard big players ... with the exception of Roku. The likely reason is that the Brightscript language used to program for the Roku is so different than the core's that let a developer program for the other android/apple/microsoft based products.

I'm not a fan of Hulu Live myself. I moved to cord-cut not to replace one pay-TV provider with another. I prefer getting only the shows I want. For the wife's Trash TV, we've been fine with Hulu or what's available in Plex channels, for example.

Although I have Roku's myself - there is an argument to be made for the Fire TV recommendations. Outside of the in-your-face Amazon branding everywhere, there are side-loading possibilities. Other developers have mentioned the coding issues before. I know the developers of Tablo have mentioned that their app was released initially with a fuller feature set on the Fire than the Roku simply because it was easier to do there.

I've no doubt that due to it's market dominance, anything missing from the Roku will eventually arrive. (It certainly did with Tablo, for example). But because it has to be coded separately, it just takes longer. It's why I have kept the Roku. (Also because the Plex 'unwatched' Roku client has spoiled us).


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

MikeBear said:


> I bought my first RCA Selectavison VCR in 1978, and paid $1,000.00 for it back then. 2 hour tapes were $25 EACH. It was a top loader BEAST with turret tuners that could only be set to a single channel. You had a timer to set to kick off at a certain time, and it ran until the tape ran out. Then it shut down. It was incapable of changing it's own channels and such,


I had a really AWESOME one! I paid three times the price of my TV and got a four head one with...get this...DUAL timers AND a soft blue clock!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I had PS Vue for about a year, Sling for a couple of hours, and currently have DTVN which I've had for about 6 months. All have drawbacks.

PS Vue is the best over all by far, but also the most expensive. Sling is ok and initially cheap, but nickel and dimes you to death.

DTVN has the best lineup, but the worst features (no DVR, limited/broken on demand inside the app). But it's relatively cheap and works in any location. The others only work inside your home at your billing address. No good for a frequent traveler like me, so DTVN it is, until something better comes along. My ultimate goal is to wean myself from cable networks entirely and go OTA only plus Netflix and/or Amazon. But that's going to take a while to work out.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdavej said:


> My universal remote cost me $20. I put a DirecTV NOW button on it (could be Sling TV in your case) that automatically switches my receiver and tv to Roku, launches the DirecTV NOW app and controls it. I also put a Tivo button on it to switch back to Tivo. I even have buttons that launch Netflix and other apps on Tivo with a single press (no navigating through menus). I have 18 devices that I control with this one remote. I highly recommend it. This is what it looks like in action:
> Directv now on Roku


I was tempted, but I'm now used to rf and that remote is pricey.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Glad I only paid Hulu around $1.60 per month when I got three years of service. I have a subscription through 2019 with them and only paid around $19.50 for each year.
> 
> I rarely use it but it's a last resort option for me.


I never paid Hulu a dime and did not subscribe to their Plus. I knew there was less content when comparing the free vs. the Plus


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

UCLABB said:


> I was tempted, but I'm now used to rf and that remote is pricey.


I see a few of the RF versions on ebay right now in the $50 range.

I have several RF ones left in my stash that I got for $30 each a few years ago.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Seems to me like you want to watch cable channels... so get cable...?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mattack said:


> Seems to me like you want to watch cable channels... so get cable...?


Our wallet just turned into a bottomless pit.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> I never paid Hulu a dime and did not subscribe to their Plus. I knew there was less content when comparing the free vs. the Plus


They are giving away trials hoping to rope people into their costly plan.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mattack said:


> Seems to me like you want to watch cable channels... so get cable...?


Cable channels? No...just content other than brain dead prime time.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

eherberg said:


> This is why I don't think much of suppose.tv's accuracy. Hulu Live is available nationally. *Locals* on Hulu Live vary from DMA to DMA. Device availability is the standard big players ... with the exception of Roku. The likely reason is that the Brightscript language used to program for the Roku is so different than the core's that let a developer program for the other android/apple/microsoft based products.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Hulu Live myself. I moved to cord-cut not to replace one pay-TV provider with another. I prefer getting only the shows I want. For the wife's Trash TV, we've been fine with Hulu or what's available in Plex channels, for example.
> 
> ...


I like the side loading possibilities. I'm going to hold off a bit on subscribing to anything. Just do OTA until Fall, I think.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I see threads like this and have to step back and remember how I adjusted to life as a cord cutter. TIVO has billed itself as a one box Cable/OTA DVR with built in Streaming capabilities. The truth is its only really good at one thing and that is as DVR. The streaming apps are limited and for the most part pale in comparison to the same apps available on a dedicated Roku,Fire TV,AppleTv or similar devices.
I personally do not use my TIVO OTA Roamio for streaming anymore. My wife does use it for Netflix only because its easier for her than switching inputs and OTA and Netflix just about all she watches.
I use FireTV for most of my streaming but also have a Roku because they have some apps that FireTv lacks and visa versa. I was using PSVue but recently switched to Hulu+Live but back to the Ops complaints or perspective. Streaming or Cord Cutting is not the same as cable. Most of the content is there its just not in a channel grid like cable. You have to change your mind set and think in terms of content and use the search functions to find your favorite programing. You can not just flip channels to see live content on streaming services you mostly just have to search out your favorite programs. I no longer watch much live programming accept sports and news. Everything else is either DVR'D or On Demand.
Kinda long winded but hope this gives some insight for the Op and others thinking of cutting the Cord.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

With Direct Tv Now on an Apple TV 4 you can flip through the channels just like cable, but there is no DVR yet. Sling TV and PS Vue have DVR's in the cloud. You need a DVR, then go live your life, your programs will be there when you get back. Vod will never replace a dvr but it's handy to have both.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

davefred99 said:


> I see threads like this and have to step back and remember how I adjusted to life as a cord cutter. TIVO has billed itself as a one box Cable/OTA DVR with built in Streaming capabilities. The truth is its only really good at one thing and that is as DVR. The streaming apps are limited and for the most part pale in comparison to the same apps available on a dedicated Roku,Fire TV,AppleTv or similar devices.
> I personally do not use my TIVO OTA Roamio for streaming anymore. My wife does use it for Netflix only because its easier for her than switching inputs and OTA and Netflix just about all she watches.
> I use FireTV for most of my streaming but also have a Roku because they have some apps that FireTv lacks and visa versa. I was using PSVue but recently switched to Hulu+Live but back to the Ops complaints or perspective. Streaming or Cord Cutting is not the same as cable. Most of the content is there its just not in a channel grid like cable. You have to change your mind set and think in terms of content and use the search functions to find your favorite programing. You can not just flip channels to see live content on streaming services you mostly just have to search out your favorite programs. I no longer watch much live programming accept sports and news. Everything else is either DVR'D or On Demand.
> Kinda long winded but hope this gives some insight for the Op and others thinking of cutting the Cord.


Hi!

You're right. I'm actually adjusting to just OTA and Amazon Prime. I feel there's enough content between the two for me. I tried Hulu and the experience was terrible. Buffering, pausing, etc.

The content on cable/satellite now seems to me rather like organized boredom that costs too much.

I'm not in any big hurry to get a streaming service except to continue with Amazon and the TV is a benefit of my membership so not an added fee.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

tenthplanet said:


> With Direct Tv Now on an Apple TV 4 you can flip through the channels just like cable, but there is no DVR yet. Sling TV and PS Vue have DVR's in the cloud. You need a DVR, then go live your life, your programs will be there when you get back. Vod will never replace a dvr but it's handy to have both.


Thank you! I'm just using OTA and the video benefit of my Amazon Prime account for now but it's great to see cool options available. I'm so happy to be free of Comcast!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Karyn said:


> OMG! I've been ranting like a crazy person about how I hate pay-tv! I'm fine on what alternatives are...just not fine with bait & switch and that is what Hulu did. They don't even HAVE their offerings in my zip code or on my streaming device but happy to take $43 from me anyway.


 If the live service is not available in your area they can't charge you for it, nor if it's not on your device. They are not bait and switching, what they are offering has been well documented on tech sites and are easily found doing a google search.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mdavej said:


> I had PS Vue for about a year, Sling for a couple of hours, and currently have DTVN which I've had for about 6 months. All have drawbacks.
> 
> PS Vue is the best over all by far, but also the most expensive. Sling is ok and initially cheap, but nickel and dimes you to death.
> 
> DTVN has the best lineup, but the worst features (no DVR, limited/broken on demand inside the app). But it's relatively cheap and works in any location. The others only work inside your home at your billing address. No good for a frequent traveler like me, so DTVN it is, until something better comes along. My ultimate goal is to wean myself from cable networks entirely and go OTA only plus Netflix and/or Amazon. But that's going to take a while to work out.


I really like your feedback!

I actually skipped clear to OTA and Amazon Prime TV. I started worrying about trying to choose best steaming subscription but decided to put off until Fall as I've probably watched everything on my fav channels already anyway that they'd have.

I don't miss cable at ALL! I really enjoy what prime offers!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't get too excited about side loading. In my experience, every app I've tried was designed for phones and barely works on Fire, with the exception of Kodi related piracy apps. 

I'm glad Amazon is working for you. I rarely find anything to watch on Amazon.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mdavej said:


> Don't get too excited about side loading. In my experience, every app I've tried was designed for phones and barely works on Fire, with the exception of Kodi related piracy apps.
> 
> I'm glad Amazon is working for you. I rarely find anything to watch on Amazon.


I've got to check Kodi out.

Amazon is probably limited in what is "watchable". I figure for now I'll just stay with the very basics. I tried Hulu plus and it was absolutely horrendous (stalled, buffered, stopped completely). Took me two days to finish one movie (kept falling asleep during the buffering). Hulu said it Comcast's fault. Comcast is at fault for a lot of things but NOT EVERYTHING! I told Hulu to pause my trial until they fix whatever's wrong.

Have a happy Sunday!


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kodi is pretty much junk unless you want to watch illegal streams that vary in quality


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Karyn said:


> I've got to check Kodi out.





osu1991 said:


> Kodi is pretty much junk unless you want to watch illegal streams that vary in quality


I didn't mean to imply that I was actually recommending Kodi, only pointing out that side loading worked. Quality aside, I think stealing digital content is morally wrong (just like stealing anything else) and does irreparable harm to the industry and artists. If you have any scruples at all, please don't do it. There are plenty of cheap (even free), legal ways to watch whatever you want.

I agree that Hulu is terrible. The buffering/freezing/stopping problem has been around for several years. If you're waiting for a fix, you'll be dead before you can un-pause your service.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I didn't mean to imply that I was actually recommending Kodi, only pointing out that side loading worked. Quality aside, I think stealing digital content is morally wrong (just like stealing anything else) and does irreparable harm to the industry and artists. If you have any scruples at all, please don't do it. There are plenty of cheap (even free), legal ways to watch whatever you want.
> 
> I agree that Hulu is terrible. The buffering/freezing/stopping problem has been around for several years. If you're waiting for a fix, you'll be dead before you can un-pause your service.


For the most part I agree, however there are still many things I watch from overseas that there is still no legal way to view, for those I have no qualms about finding other means. Britbox and Acorn subscriptions on Roku have helped tremendously but still much of what I watch has never made it to US screens. So I would recommend a subscription to Britbox and Acorn for a lot of U.K. and Aussie programming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't use Hulu often, but when I do it streams just as reliably as Netflix or Amazon. It is rock solid with no issues.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I don't use Hulu often, but when I do it streams just as reliably as Netflix or Amazon. It is rock solid with no issues.


Guess it depends on the platform. I had a BD player with a Hulu app that would loop the first commercial forever or go completely blank forever when the first commercial was supposed to play. Tivo, Roku and Fire stick Hulu apps are usually pretty reliable for me too, but commercials still occasionally do strange things. Could also depend on the title.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

osu1991 said:


> For the most part I agree, however there are still many things I watch from overseas that there is still no legal way to view, for those I have no qualms about finding other means. Britbox and Acorn subscriptions on Roku have helped tremendously but still much of what I watch has never made it to US screens. So I would recommend a subscription to Britbox and Acorn for a lot of U.K. and Aussie programming.


Forgot about that. I do occasionally VPN to the UK to watch BBC and ITV. If I could buy those programs, I would.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

mdavej said:


> I didn't mean to imply that I was actually recommending Kodi
> 
> *I understood. I've seen much on the internet. I knew you weren't recommending.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Karyn said:


> Cable channels? No...just content other than brain dead prime time.


Content -- from cable channels..

(Though I admit that the vast majority of what I watch *is* regular broadcast channels.. I originally got cable because our channels are in different directions, and had to use a rotating antenna to get all channels.. which doesn't work well for unattended recording.. Presumably isn't the case anymore with digital, but I still think cable is at some level worth it, even though I watch mostly broadcast.. I think it's far from brain dead btw.)


----------

